# 66 gto exhaust



## Asuryan9 (May 3, 2012)

Hey, my name is Steve, new to the forum.
Have a 66 gto convertible I'm bringing back to life, just pulled the motor and came across another 389 with a stock rebuild that I couldnt pass on the price of. So now a new motor is going in, dont want to hook up the old rusty exhaust.

Honestly I do not want to mess with headers, the Ram air HO manifolds seem to be my best option.

My question is, does anyone make an exhaust system that will connect to these manifolds? I am looking for something loud, it's not going to be a race car so it might as well disturb the public. I figured 2.5 inch exhaust, need an opinion on mean sounding mufflers, I've always had flowmasters on my trucks and monte carlos, they sounded good but are there better ones out there?

Again, something I can get as a kit that would go right up with the HO manifolds would be great.

Thanks all,
-Steve-


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy Steve,
Check out Ram Air Restorations. They have the manifolds and exhaust systems to go with them. Nice folks there who will tell you the truth, and their goods are high quality.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Have a friend who installed the cast iron ram air/HO manifolds on his '65, and he went with a PYPES system with the X pipe crossover. It was an easy, straight bolt on deal, fit perfectly, nice and snug, and no leaks. Sounds great, too. (and runs great!)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree:agree Either of the 2 companies is a safe bet. Post some pics newbie!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got a quote from Ram Air, which was about $400 including manifolds, shipping, and down pipes that should get me somewhere close to where my header flanges currently hook up to the exhaust. I for one am looking forward to ditching the headers! But gee, how boring will that be not having clutch linkage, oil filter, starter, etc. in the way of my exhaust??


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

just check with the Pontiac vendors.


----------

